# hello - help need with pregnant cat



## Bender&Pepper (Apr 18, 2013)

hello fellow cat lovers
my name is kenzie. I joined here to get some advice about my female cat pepper. I am a cat owner of 2 their names are bender(male) and pepper (female) I need advice on her cause I think she may be pregnant
I had an un neutered male in my home and he brought her into her first heat and they mated multiple times..
her belly seems swollen and she is nesting in weird places
anyways someone help me


----------

